# ISO: recipe for Potato Bhajia



## Jikoni

ISO potato bhajia recipes. I have memories of sitting in a downtown Nairobi restaurant eating potato bhajia with a sauce which I remember and can prepare, but I have tried to prepare the bhajia at home, but it never turns out quite the same. I bought some gram flour today and would like to prepare this over the weekend. Any ideas?


----------



## Andy M.

Do a google search on bhajia and you'll get recipes to choose form.


----------



## Jikoni

^ Actually Andy I have searched on google...Some even mention olive oil!there is no way olive oil was used in those bhajias I eat so, I would like any tried and tested recipes.


----------



## Yakuta

Sizzles here is an easy recipe:

Gram Flour (3 cups)
water (1 cup )
2 potatoes finely chopped (extremely fine).  I usually slice mine thinly first, make matchsticks and then dice the matchsticks. 
1 green chilli finely chopped or more if you like it hot
handful of cilantro/corrainder leaves finely chopped
I like to use a medium onion in mine (it tastes much better).  I once again dice it extremely fine
1 tsp of freshly ground cumin
1/2 tsp of freshly roasted corrainder seeds (I like them whole for a unique, authentic Indian flavor)
one good pinch of baking powder (no more than that)
salt to taste

Make a paste of the gram flour and water (should be a thick batter like pancake batter).  Stir in all the other ingredients and you are set to make the bhajias. 

Pour good amount of oil in a skillet.  Once the oil is hot (not smoking but once you see movement), drop spoonfuls into the oil. They should puff up.  Continue to fry them on medium low until they are nice and golden and crisp. 

Serve with whatever sauces you like - We normally serve them with mint/cilantro chutney or tamarind chutney.


----------



## urmaniac13

Is gram flour the same as chickpea flour?  This recipe sounds really good... Yakuta, Sizzles, are there other usage of this flour that you recommend?  (we have some chickpea flour to use in falafels)


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Is gram flour the same as chickpea flour?


 If I'm not mistake they are indeed two names for the same product (and a very delicious one at that!)


----------



## Jikoni

Thanks Yakuta, I will try this out during the weekend, I knew I was missing out on some ingredients. Now I know what they are, the coriander seeds and especially the baking powder! no wonder they turned out really flat.I love them with Kachumbari sauce(Your usual onions,fresh tomatoes, dhania, and lemon juice  all blended then add spring onions and ready for dipping)Urmaniac, Yes, chickpea and gram flour are the same, just different names as Piccolina says. Btw, Urmaniac, I am also looking for other usages of gram flour.


----------



## Aurora

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Is gram flour the same as chickpea flour? This recipe sounds really good... Yakuta, Sizzles, are there other usage of this flour that you recommend? (we have some chickpea flour to use in falafels)


 
FYI: Here is a great site for understanding the different types of flours available as well as substitutes for specific flours:

http://www.foodsubs.com/Flour.html (wheat flours)

http://www.foodsubs.com/Flournw.html (non-wheat flours)

http://www.foodsubs.com/Nutmeals.html  (nut flours & meals)

There are a slew of other names for chickpea/gram flour.


----------



## urmaniac13

Very informative pages, thanks Aurora!!  (though they have totally different classifications for wheat flours and it is a bit difficult to find exact equivalents, the 2nd and 3rd will be useful!)  I bookmarked for future reference!


----------



## Yakuta

Sizzles you are welcome. Urmaniac, actually the flafel packaged flour I bought was very different in texture than the traditional Gram flour we use it in Indian cooking.  

The Gram Flour also known as "Besan" by local folks is much more yellow and is made from roasted chick peas and not raw ones.  I don't follow the technical details on the specifics of the flour but they are different in my experience using them. 

I have a lot of recipes that use Gram Flour (Besan).  Some of them may be too exotic for the Western Palate.  I have shared some below.  If you are daring and want to try something different go for it. 

Kadhi (A yogurt and gram flour soup) - A lot of Indian households have their specifc recipes.  We sometimes add fried bhajia's to this (so like dumplings) or make it plain.  I prefer it plain as a soup that is great in the cold months. 

1 cup of gram flour
3 cups of plain yogurt
2 cups of water
1 medium sized onion finely chopped
1/2 tsp of turmeric
1/2 tsp of red chilli powder (more depending on your tolerance for spicy food)
6 large cloves of garlic finely chopped
2 tsp of mustard seeds
1 string of curry leaves
2 tsp of fenugreek seeds (methi - optional but highly recommended)
1 tsp of cumin seeds
salt to taste
2 tbsp of oil
cilantro for garnish

Stir together gram flour, yogurt and water together until its all blended well.  Pour it into a saucepan, along with turmeric, chilli powder and raw onions.  Let this all simmer and cook until desired thickness consistency ( I like my soup medium consistency - not too thick, not too runny).  

Now place oil in a skilled and ensure it's smoking hot.  Now reduce the heat to low and add the mustard seeds and curry leaves.  Cover immediately.  Once the leaves and seeds splutter and the spluttering goes down add the other seeds (cumin and fenugreek).  Next add the garlic and saute it for a minute. Pour this mixture into the soup and stir to combine.  Garnish with freshly chopped cilantro and serve in bowls.  

We normally eat this with seasoned rice.  

Gram Flour is also used to make countless sweet dishes in Indian cooking.  

Laddoos are delicious and easy to make.  Again if you are adventurous give them a try. 

2 cups of gram flour
3 cups of ghee (you can use a pound + a stick of melted unsalted butter)
1 tsp of cardamom powder
1/4 cup of finely ground nuts (almonds, pistachios)
3 cups of sugar
1 tsp of saffron strands

In a saucepan, melt the butter or add the ghee.  Once it's slightly hot add the flour and let it all saute until the raw smell of the flour is gone (on low about 20 minutes).  Don't leave the stove else you will be left with a burnt mess.  Now add the nuts, cardamom powder and saffron.  Stir it some more until all the aromas perfume the air.  Finally add the sugar and stir to combine.  At this point you can either place the mixture in a baking dish and cut it into squares or let it cool ever so slightly and roll it into little balls.  The balls will harden a bit as the butter or ghee cools.  

Store in a cool dry place and enjoy it as a snack.  

I have many more.  Time permitting I will come jott them down


----------



## Jikoni

Thanks Aurora for the website, it's interesting and very helpful. Who knew there were so many flours!Yakuta, yes hit me with your other gram flour recipes.I already look forward to trying the ones you have posted.


----------



## Jikoni

The bhajia recipe was great Yakuta. Thanks. Everyone loved the bhajias.They were lovely and crispy. I prepared a dhania(cilantro)dip for it.


----------

